# Is a Yanmar made with the same Drive Train as a John Deere?



## coti21

I called a guy in GA inquiring about a Yanmar he has completly rebuilt and is now selling. It is a Japanese made Tractor. He told me they have the same drive train manufactuer as John Deere. Does anyone know if this is true? Has anyone heard anything good or bad about Yanmar? Thanks for the help.


Earl


----------



## Morgan

Welcome to Tractorforum the smaller John Deere's are made by Yanmar for John Deere they have the 3 cyl Yanmar engine in them also. Here is the link to John Deere  

and Yanmar saying that they build John Deere's Utility Tractor 

MANUFACTURER
MODEL John Deere
790 

Engine 

Manufacturer Yanmar 3TNV82A 

Engine HP (kW) - gross 27.0 (17.9) 

PTO HP (kW) - Gear transmission 24 (17.6) 

PTO HP (kW) - Hydrostatic transmission --- 

Rated engine speed, rpm 2700 

Type Diesel 

Operating range 925-2890 

Aspiration Natural 

Cylinders/Displacement, cu. in. (liters) 3 / 81.2 cu. in. (1.3L) 

Cylinder Liners Cast-in-block 

Bore and Stroke, mm (in.) 82x84 (3.23x3.31) 

Compression Ratio 18.1:1 

Lubrication Pressurized 

Cooling System Water pump 

Air Cleaner Single-stage dry (manual steering) or two-stage dry (power steering) 

Engine Shutoff Key switch 

Engine Torque @ rated speed, ft./lb. (N/m) 54.1 ft./lb 

Fuel Tank Cap., US Gal. (L) (Open; Cab) 6.3 (23.85)


----------



## JDFANATIC

Earl,

That is a gray market tractor. Some can be fantastic deals and some can be total disasters. You really need to educate yourself on these tractors before buying one. Sort of a buyer beware. As for the same as Deere comment; Yanmar does make tractors for Deere. Their new Yanmar/Cub Cadet machines look eerily similar to a JD990. However, this does not mean the parts are interchangable.


----------



## mark777

Welcome coti21,

I'm afraid the gentleman in GA may have 'generalized' the statement referencing "The Same Drive Train"...and many parts are NOT identical, nor do they interchange to an exact fit.

I WILL say this: A domestic, gray market Yanmar or a JD with yanmar designed engineering, is one of the most durable, fuel efficient tractor for it's size, weight and overall dimensions. 

If you care to give me the model information on the Yanmar I can tell you the popularity, parts support, HP and any options or special features specific to that model. 

Here are most of the models that use the Japanese Yanmar platform contracted for John Deere:


650 750 770 870 950 955 970 990 
1250 1450 1650 2305 2320 4010 4110 4115 

The 2320 uses the same engine as the JD790 (3TNV82A)

Apparently the contractual agreement that ended early last year must have been extended to build and cover the latter models such as the 2305 and 2320.

Mark


----------



## JDFANATIC

mark,

I knew you would put this post in proper perspective. Thanks!


----------



## buellrider29

Where are these yanmar/cub cadet tractors made???


----------



## Mickey

I believe the current correct answer is, nowhere as they have somewhat parted company some time back.

http://www.cubcadet.com/webapp/wcs/...101&pageView=Cubcadet_General/yanmarPage.html


----------



## PAW

will a Yanmar 1610 4X4 front end exchange with a similar model of John Deere?
Thanks,
Paul


----------

